# getting a square edge quickly without a jointer



## flanajb (8 Apr 2010)

I was making a book case for my daughter and was struggling to see how I could create 50mm wide sections from some old 22mm oak flooring I had laying about, but then I found a great way. I used my axminster axminster Pro Grip Guide clamp

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axmi ... -31208.htm

Having ripped the flooring down to 55mm sections with a circular saw this is what I put the board onto the clamp so that the clamp was on the under side of the board and had the sawn edge protruding by about 1mm. I then used by 1/4" router with a bottom bearing to machine a clean edge. Once I had done one edge I turned the board around made sure the clean edge just routed was parallel and then machine the other edge.

The beauty about using the guide rail clamp is that it clamps from the ends and as a result does not interfere with the work piece, meaning you do not need to adjust clamps and can do the whole edge in one hit without adjustment. I use some clamps on the protruding ends to hold the whole thing down on my work bench whilst I routed the edge.

Saved me a whole heap of time and the guide rail is perfectly straight so I ended up with really straight edge stock 

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Apr 2010)

Clever thinking :!: Probably quicker than trying to do it all by hand ! :wink:


----------



## flanajb (11 Apr 2010)

coleysbiscuit":99emxmcq said:


> Probably quicker than trying to do it all by hand ! :wink:


 Not my strong point


----------



## morrik27 (9 May 2011)

You can also use a two flute straight bit in a router table. Stick a piece of veneer edging on the out feed side, Melamine edging is best, the true it up to the cutter on that side, basically a pointer on its side.


----------



## barkwindjammer (9 May 2011)

That is a great tip Flanajb


----------

